# Best WordPress themes for church websites?



## daniel.vos

Good morning,

This is a follow up to the recent thread http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/building-church-website-80462/.

Several members recommended WordPress as a powerful publishing platform for church websites. I heartily join that recommendation.

Have any of you tried using WordPress themes specifically for churches? For example,

Church Themes
Mint Themes - sort by "Church"
WP for Church
ThemeForest
Those of you who have built church websites with WordPress -- what do you recommend?


----------



## ChariotsofFire

daniel.vos said:


> Good morning,
> 
> This is a follow up to the recent thread http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/building-church-website-80462/.
> 
> Several members recommended WordPress as a powerful publishing platform for church websites. I heartily join that recommendation.
> 
> Have any of you tried using WordPress themes specifically for churches? For example,
> 
> Church Themes
> Mint Themes - sort by "Church"
> WP for Church
> ThemeForest
> Those of you who have built church websites with WordPress -- what do you recommend?




ThemeForest has worked well for me in the past, but certain templates are better than others. Try to find a newer one that is responsive and has good ratings (maybe even an Elite Author).


----------



## daniel.vos

Thank you for the comment, Josh. I have had some mixed experiences with ThemeForest themes in the past. For example, one theme I purchased from there included a component with significant security vulnerabilities.

Also, as a web developer, I often find the additional admin menus one finds in ThemeForest themes to be more constraining than helpful.

But there are some good products available on ThemeForest.

The reason I posted this question is that I see a need for more high quality WordPress themes designed with churches in mind. Many smaller presbyterian and reformed congregations feel that they cannot afford a professional website design. And, indeed, if they have a small budget, perhaps they can't!

My dream is to put a beautiful, elegant, professional website design within the reach of every reformed church. I see this as a "soli Deo gloria" issue. The Lord is majestic in glory and our church websites ought to reflect (as far as humanly possible) His beauty, simplicity, and excellence. God's Word urges us to do all things "decently and in order"; website designs ought to manifest that order.


----------



## Covenant Joel

I like the following theme (made specifically for church websites). Features are easily tweakable (such as getting rid of the countdown at the topic), but I like the look and easy integration of sermons.

Kriesi.at Theme Demos | Theme: Incarnation


----------



## Semper Fidelis

mysitemyway


----------



## littlepeople

We use the avada theme.

Pinehavenpres.org


----------



## daniel.vos

Something else I've come across recently is WordPress Themes for Church Websites - churchthemes.com


----------



## ChariotsofFire

Daniel, how find out the theme had vulnerabilities, is there a plugin for that? Thanks for starting this thread.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BradVos

I have used Churchthemes.com and Genesis themes (Metro and Outreach) as well as Elegant Themes to create my own church's site and sites for other churches as well.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

You can see the Wordpress theme we use here:

The Ellisville Presbyterian Church, ARP Synod


----------



## jwithnell

Beyond the technical capabilities of a template, a careful consideration of the site's objectives and audience should drive everything from colors to typefaces to FOG index.


----------



## BradVos

I just played around with Epic Theme by Organized Themes. It looks pretty easy to use!


----------

